# "ne" sans "pas" - savoir, pouvoir, oser, cesser



## EmmanuelOA

Quand est-ce qu'on écrit "ne" seul ? J'ai vu, par example,


> Descartes recherche un fondement inébranlable pour assurer nos connaissances. Ce *ne* peut être l'expérience car nos sens nous trompent parfois et cela rend douteuse cette source de connaissance.




*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Ce fil traite exclusivement de l'omission de _pas_ après certains verbes et non de celle de _ne_ qui fait l'objet d'un autre fil. Voir également le fil ne explétif - "ne" sans "pas".


----------



## Graham Butler

Attendons la réponse d’un francophone. Autant que je sache ce n’est qu’après les verbes pouvoir et savoir qu’on peut supprimer le ‘pas’


----------



## zaby

J'ai trouvé un lien à ce sujet ici


> L’adverbe *ne* s’emploie seul (langue littéraire)
> · dans certains proverbes et expressions :
> Qui ne dit mot consent.
> Qu’à cela ne tienne
> · avec les verbes *avoir*, *savoir* et *pouvoir* suivi de *que* interrogatif et d’un infinitif :
> Il ne sait que dire = Il ne sait pas quoi dire.
> · avec les verbes *cesser*, *pouvoir* et *savoir* :
> Je ne saurais vous dire. = Je ne saurais pas vous dire


 
Je rajouterais la construction verbe savoir + si + proposition :
_Je ne sais s'il viendra = Je ne sais pas s'il viendra _


----------



## Starcreator

Le verbe pouvoir ne doit pas être suivi par un pas au négatif - le prof ne peut aller au mall, etc. Cet usage, bien qu'il soit correct, me semble un peu archaïque et normalement j'ajoute le "pas", juste par habitude. Il y a d'autres verbes, comme cesser, qui suivent la même règle.

Mais attendons un francophone...


----------



## Kouyu

Correct avec pouvoir, cesser dans le langage parlé d'aujourd'hui (non littéraire) on met toujours le ne ...pas, ne ...que.
Le ne seul dans une conversation donne un ton quelque peu affecté (écouter Jean  Dormesson).
A l'écrit, ça passe mieux si le langage est châtié.


----------



## Spain_is_different

Je veux aussi ajouter que l'on peut aussi utiliser le "ne" explétif, qui indique pas du tout une négation et qui va jamais suivi de "pas", bien evidémment.

Je crains qu'il *ne* vienne (très courant)

Dis-le-lui avant qu'il *ne* parte (plutôt facultatif)

C'est habituel dans le langage soutenu.


----------



## jeansolpartre

Bonjour !

Tout d'abord, pardon pour mon français. Je suis encore novice en la matière...

[…] Bon, ma question c'est la suivante:

Pourquoi ces phrases négatives ne portent pas le mot "pas" ?

_Il ne peut prétendre parler au nom du Québec.
Il ne savait que dire._
_Je ne peux m'empêcher de penser à Caroline._

J'ai trouvé ces phrases dans un livre d'apprentissage, d'initiation au français.

Merci d'avant.


----------



## mickaël

Bonjour,

Je serais bien incapable de vous dire pourquoi, mais après les verbes *savoir*, *pouvoir*, *oser*, *cesser*, on peut omettre le "pas" dans une négation.
_Il ne peut (pas) prétendre parler au nom du Québec.
Je ne peux (pas) m'empêcher de penser à Caroline._

Par contre, pour le deuxième exemple, après *savoir que*, l'omission du "pas" est obligatoire.
_Il ne savait _pas_ que dire_.

Quelqu'un saura peut-être vous expliquer pourquoi.

PS : Ne vous inquiétez pas pour votre français, il est parfait.  (juste un ou deux accents en trop, et merci d'avance)
(coucou Gévy  )


----------



## DearPrudence

Un site Internet dit qu'on peut omettre le "pas" avec 4 verbes (*cesser *, *oser, pouvoir *et *savoir)*, "par souci d'élégance", mais sans en dire plus ...



> Par contre, pour le deuxième exemple, après *savoir que*, l'omission du "pas" est obligatoire.
> _Il ne savait _pas_ que dire_.


Mais par contre, on doit dire :
*"Il ne savait pas quoi dire"* ... ah le français !


----------



## Anne345

L'omission de pas (ou de point) est aussi fréquente, mais non obligatoire, après _depuis que_, _il y a (telle durée) que_, _voilà (telle durée) que_, suivi d'un verbe à un temps composé : 
_voila un mois que je ne l'ai vu.. _


----------



## Thomas1

_le chagrin de ne pouvoir occuper ses bras vaillants 
_Est-il normal et correct de ne pas utiliser _pas _dans les constructions comme celle-ci dans le fragment ci-dessus ?

Merci d'avance,
Thomas


----------



## SwissPete

> Est-il normal et correct de ne pas utiliser _pas _dans les constructions comme celle-ci dans le fragment ci-dessus ?


Oui.


----------



## Ploupinet

Un peu court peut-être ! 
On peut aussi dire "...de ne *pas* pouvoir..." : en enlevant le "pas", la phrase est plus littéraire, plus soignée !


----------



## jazyk

Le déterminant de la suppression du _pas _est le verbe _pouvoir_, pas la construction: 
Un exemple de l'Internet: Le Consulat peut renseigner et conseiller les voyageurs mais *ne peut faire* des réservations d’hôtel, préparer des itinéraires ou des circuits touristiques. *... 

*_Oser _est un autre verbe avec lequel la suppression est normale: Homère (ait dire à Hector sortant du combat, qu'il *n'ose faire* des libations à Jupiter avant que de *...* (aussi de l'Internet)


----------



## Nanon

L'omission de "pas" est possible, mais facultative, dans un certain nombre de cas, entre autres avec les verbes _cesser, oser_ et _pouvoir_.


> Je ne puis demeurer loin de toi plus longtemps. _(Hugo)_


Cet usage est littéraire (contrairement à l'omission de "ne" qui est propre à la langue parlée) donc si, dans l'exemple cité par Jazyk, "le Consulat (...) *ne peut* faire des réservations d’hôtel", le refus est peut-être... plus poli ?

D'autres exemples d'omission de "pas" :
Questions négatives, après un pronom ou un déterminant interrogatif : "Qui ne connaît cela ?" (sous-entendu : tout le monde connaît cela) ;
Avec savoir + que (mais pas quoi) : "Je ne sais que faire" (= "je ne sais pas quoi faire") ;
Expressions figées : "Qu'à cela ne tienne !"


----------



## Thomas1

Merci à tous pour les réponses.

Une question supplémentaire :
est-ce que cette omission de _pas_ après _pouvoir, cesser_ et_ oser _est aussi utilisée dans la langue parlée par les francophones ?

Thomas


----------



## Ploupinet

Plus vraiment, en tout cas pas pour ma génération ! 
D'un autre côté, avec "cesser", je ne suis pas sûr de l'omission naturelle... pour la bonne raison que je l'utilise très peu !


----------



## yoann22

Je pense qu'on retrouve ces omissions en littérature ou dans des pièces de théâtre. Pour moi, c'est ce que j'appelle du "vieux français".
Dans la vie de tous les jours, les français utilisent la négation "ne pas" de son intégralité.
exemples:
"je ne peux pas m'empêcher de penser à lui."
"je n'ose pas lui dire la vérité."

En ce qui concerne le verbe "cesser", il est vrai que le "pas" est rarement utilisé par les francophones.

Pour résumer, si tu veux t'exprimer en langage familier, utilises le "pas", sinon, si tu veux parler dans un langage soutenu (bourgeois), n'utilises pas le "pas".


----------



## zuzjas

Conscient de telles attentes, Barack Obama a appelé le peuple américain au réalisme, soulignant qu’une telle crise *ne pouvait être réglée* du jour au lendemain. 

pourquoi pas '' *ne pouvait pas être réglée* du jour au lendemain ''?


----------



## Fred_C

Avec le verbe "pouvoir", on peut faire l'économie du mot "pas" et faire la négation avec le seul mot "ne", si on veut.
Il y a quelques autres verbes qui fonctionnent comme cela.
Faites une recherche, je n'en connais pas la liste.


----------



## tilt

Les verbes concernés sont _cesser_, _oser_, _pouvoir _et _savoir._
Voir l'article très complet de la BDL à ce sujet.


> Bien que l’adverbe de négation _ne_ soit généralement employé avec un autre adverbe de négation, il est possible, dans certains contextes, de l’employer seul. Il en est ainsi avec les verbes _cesser_, _oser_, _pouvoir_ et _savoir_, principalement lorsqu’ils sont suivis d’un infinitif.


----------



## zuzjas

merci beaucoup

cela s'appelle le* ne litteraire* mais il est employe dans la litterature aussi bien que dans la langue soutenue, n'est-ce pas? 

comment cela se passe dans la langue courante?


----------



## janpol

dans la langue parlée, c'est souvent le "ne" que l'on "oublie" !


----------



## Sergius

J'ajouterais encore que "pas" ne peut être omis que devant l'infinitif.
Cf. _Peux-tu le faire? - Non, je ne peux *pas*._
Sans "*pas*" la phrase n'est pas correcte.


----------



## xtrasystole

tilt said:


> Les verbes concernés sont _cesser_, _oser_, _pouvoir _et _savoir.
> _Voir l'article très complet de la BDL à ce sujet.


Je ne savais pas cela  
Merci beaucoup tilt pour ce post, informatif, clair et précis, comme à chaque fois, que ce soit dans ce forum français ou dans le forum anglais/français.


----------



## malice_in_wonderland

janpol said:


> dans la langue parlée, c'est souvent le "ne" que l'on "oublie" !



La raison est liée à l'histoire de la langue française: le "pas" est appelé "Terme à Polarité Negative", c'est un élément qui a été ajouté pour renforcer la négation "ne" mais, avec le temps, il est devenu toujours plus fort et il s'est chargé d'une valeur de plus en plus négative, pendant que le "ne" est devenu presque superflu. Et c'est pour ça que dans la langue parlée on ne l'utilise plus beaucoup.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour à tous​
Lisez ceci s'il vous plait !​
Victor se retrouve marié au cadavre d'Émily, une mystérieuse mariée qui l'entraîne de force dans le monde des morts. Même si la « vie » dans ce monde paraît bien plus joyeuse que dans celui des vivants, Victor ne peut oublier Victoria.

Pourquoi on dit "ne peut oublier" et non "ne peut pas oublier"
Où est "Pas" ?
Je vois parfois une telle construction mais je ne comprends pas la raison ! 

Merci en avance 
Iman​


----------



## luklamainfroide

Bonjour Imanakbari.
Il s'agit bien de "ne peut pas oublier". Il arrive parfois que l'on  n'utilise pas le "pas" dans une construction négative avec le verbe  "pouvoir".
Par exemple : Je ne peux dire pourquoi.
C'est plutôt littéraire mais assez courant.


----------



## Ostaire

En français écrit, le "pas" est souvent omis.
En français parlé, c'est le "ne" qui saute le plus souvent...

Je sais, c'est bizarre, mais nous y sommes habitués.


----------



## Pinairun

_Savoir, pouvoir, oser, cesser_ et_ daigner_ perdent "pas" à la négation.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Merci infiniment à tous les deux

luklamainfroide,vient de dire que ce genre de phrase s'emploie seulement dans une construction négative avec le verbe "pouvoir" je veux savoir si je ne peux dire* par exemple :

Elles ne sont faites pour cela
il ne sait nager
nous ne buvons en marchant. ?

*(ooups moi aussi je suis habitué )

Cordialement 

Oh pardon pinairun
J'ai pas vu votre réponse car vous étiez plus rapide que moi
Je viens de voir la réponse de mon deuxième message dans votre réponse.
Merci à vous aussi et à tous


----------



## Ostaire

_"Savoir, pouvoir, oser, cesser et daigner perdent "pas" à la négation..."_ dans le langage écrit ou formel, et quand ils sont suivis d'un infinitif.

Exemples :
"Je ne peux vous dire"
"Je n'ose dire"
"Il ne cessait de parler"
"Il ne daigne dire un mot"

Le cas de "savoir" est spécial, car il est parfois difficile d'omettre "pas".
On peut écrire et même dire "je ne sais où aller", "je ne sais comment faire", mais "il ne sait nager" sonnerait bizarre, absolument désuet.


----------



## luklamainfroide

Oups, problème étrange sur mpn message.
Je recommence.


Pinairun said:


> _Savoir, pouvoir, oser, cesser_ et_ daigner_ perdent "pas" à la négation.


Et vouloir.
"Je ne veux vous le dire"


> Le cas de "savoir" est spécial, car il est parfois difficile d'omettre "pas".
> On peut écrire et même dire "je ne sais où aller", "je ne sais comment  faire", mais "il ne sait nager" sonnerait bizarre, absolument désuet.


L'ommission de "pas" n'est possible qu'avec une phrase avec complément d'objet.
On ne peut donc dire non plus :
Je ne cesse.
Je ne daigne.
etc...


----------



## wheatonna

"Si ce *n'*est toi, c'est donc ton frère"  (La Fontaine)


----------



## Bartalmission

janpol said:


> dans la langue parlée, c'est souvent le "ne" que l'on "oublie" !



Ce qui veut dire: Je sais pas. Je dirais pas. J´oserai pas. Touche pas! Vous inquiétez pas!
Utilisé comme ça dans la langue parlée. 

*Mais également:* Afin de ne pouvoir le suivre.  Et ceci dans la langue parlée? Ou dans celle écrite?

Peut-on comprendre comme ça ce qui est mentionné ci-dessus et ci-dessous?


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour le _pas_ sans _ne_, qui est hors sujet dans ce fil, voir la discussion négation (pas, plus, jamais, personne, etc.) sans "ne" à l'oral.

Quant au _ne_ sans _pas_, il est employé tant à l'écrit qu'à l'oral, mais surtout dans la langue soignée.


----------



## ilie86

Bonjour,

Pourriez-vous m'expliquer pourquoi dans la phrase "Nous ne savons où aller" il ne faut pas utiliser l'adverbe pas?

Merci


----------



## Maître Capello

Le verbe _savoir_ fait partie de ces quelques verbes (cf. le titre de ce fil) pour lesquels le _pas_ est souvent omis. À noter que _Nous ne savons *pas* où aller_ est parfaitement correct également.


----------



## cpt frakas

La négation, en français, est – sauf exception – toujours établie par l’adverbe de négation _ne_ qui est donc obligatoire dans une négation.

 L’adverbe de négation _pas_ est toujours facultatif et complémentaire à l’adverbe _ne_. Il sert à préciser l’importance de la négation. Pour le dire clairement, il n'est jamais obligatoire d'employer l'adverbe pas et comme le dit maître Capello, il est plus ou moins courant suivant le verbe employé.

 Il y a bon nombre d’adverbes complémentaires de négations en sus de ne, dont la signification est à présent oubliée de la plupart des locuteurs :
_Nous ne savons où aller _= il n’y a pas de précision sur la négation.
_Nous ne savons *pas* où aller _ou_ Nous ne savons *point* où aller_ = la négation est totale (pas signifie qu’on ne saurait même avancer d’un pas, point signifie qu’on ne saurait même avancer d’un point [d’un pixel])
_Nous ne savons *plus* où aller = _la négation est située dans le temps, on savait avant où aller, aujourd’hui on ne le sait pas.
_Nous ne savons *guère* où aller = _la négation est très relative. On sait plus ou moins où aller mais pas exactement.
_Nous ne savons *jamais* où aller _ou _Nous ne savons *oncques* où aller _= La négation est absolue aussi bien dans le temps que dans l’espace. Quel que soit le contexte, on ne sait pas où aller.

 Il y a pleins d’autres adverbes tels les très vieillis goutte et mie (_Nous ne savons goutte, nous ne savons mie_) qui font référence aux gouttes d’eau et à la mie de pain (_Je ne bois gouttes, je ne mange mie_). Les adverbes les plus courants sont _pas_, _plus_, _personne_ et _jamais_ ainsi que dans une moindre mesure _point _et _guère._

 En langage familier il n’est pas rare d’omettre l’adverbe _ne_ et de marquer la négation par l’adverbe complémentaire _pas_ (_Nous savons pas où aller_). Cette pratique est fautive.


----------



## Maître Capello

cpt frakas said:


> L’adverbe de négation _pas_ est toujours facultatif et complémentaire à l’adverbe _ne_. Il sert à préciser l’importance de la négation. Pour le dire clairement, il n'est jamais obligatoire d'employer l'adverbe pas et comme le dit maître Capello, il est plus ou moins courant suivant le verbe employé.


Je ne suis pas d'accord. Hormis ces quelques verbes avec lesquels _pas_ est généralement omis, l'auxiliaire de négation est le plus souvent obligatoire. (Par exemple, on ne peut pas dire : _Je ne suis d'accord._ )


----------



## cpt frakas

Il semblerait que vous ayez raison et que que la règle ait changé quelque part entre le xixe et le xxe siècle. Il m’arrive souvent de dire _Je ne suis__…_ à tort visiblement ou du moins de façon surannée.

Dans une grammaire de 1870 je lis que _[l]a négation se compose de _ne_, _ne pas_, _ne point_: je n’ose, je n’ose pas, je n’ose point. _Ne_ est la plus faible des négations, _ne point_ est la plus forte, _ne pas _tient le milieu.
_Ce qui implique un choix, sauf exception, des trois « négations » en fonction de l’intensité que l’on cherche à y mettre.

Toutefois, je lis dans une grammaire de 1961 que [n]e _est parfois employé seul. [__…__]__ Que ne le faites-vous ! [__…__]__ Si je ne me trompe, je l’entends. [__…__]__ Il n__’__osait l’interrompre_.

Je vais essayer de voir s'il s'agit d'un désaccord entre deux grammaires, d'une mauvaise interprétation de ma part ou s'il s'agit réellement d'une évolution de la langue.


----------



## Maître Capello

Il y a effectivement encore quelques survivances, notamment dans certains proverbes ou expressions, dont la plupart relèvent d'un style littéraire :

_si je ne m'abuse_
_Cela fait une semaine qu'il ne se nourrit._
_Il n'y avait âme qui vive_.
_Absence de preuve n'est preuve d'absence._
_Qui ne dit mot consent._
_Je n'en soufflerai mot._
(Ces deux derniers exemples relèvent en fait du même cas que _ne…mie_ et _ne…goutte_, encore que _ne…mot_ soit resté plus vivant que ceux-là.)

Cela dit, dans l'usage actuel il est quand même beaucoup plus rare de pouvoir omettre l'auxiliaire de négation que de devoir l'inclure.


----------



## audreyf

Bonjour,
Je viens de trouver dans un article qui parle des réseaux sociaux cette phrase: "Néanmoins, cela n'empêche les dérives."
Je ne trouve pas d'explication pour l'élimination du "pas".
EMPÊCHER, se trouve-t-il sur la liste de: pouvoir, savoir, etc? 

Merci!


----------



## janpol

"pas" me semble indispensable mais je me trompe peut-être...


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Empêcher ne fait pas partie de la liste. Toutefois cette omission est probablement due à l'attraction de la locution _(il) n'empêche _que l'on peut ajouter à la liste du dernier post de Me Capello.


----------



## Icetrance

Que diriez-vous dans le cas suivant? Sans ou avec ce _pas_?

_Si ça n'avait (pas) été pour la douce gentillesse de cet vieil homme, j'aurais perdu mon portefeuille pour toujours.
_
Est-il, encore une fois, question de style (donc, plus soutenu, plus châtié si on l'omettait?)


----------



## Maître Capello

Votre phrase est un calque de l'anglais ; elle ne se dit pas en français, ni avec ni sans _pas_.

Dans un registre littéraire, j'écrirais : _*N'eût été* la gentillesse de ce vieil homme, j'aurais perdu mon portefeuille_.

Dans un registre courant, je dirais : _*Sans* la gentillesse de ce vieil homme, j'aurais perdu mon portefeuille_.


----------

